

Jia Shen of Rockyou on self expression widgets and monetizing Facebook apps - camouchan
http://uk.intruders.tv/Jia-Shen-of-RockYou_a231.html

======
ereldon
jia is not only a savvy entrepreneur, he's a really chill guy. and he takes
the prize for Best Haircut In Silicon Valley

